# 10 tooth...or so spur sprocket for an 051



## chrisc10

where would be a good place to look for one of these?


----------



## chrisc10

so far all I can find is this,
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=ORF 22262X

and oregon makes a 8 tooth rim for it as well


----------



## timberwolf

I would get there by switching to spur to Power Mate Rim Sprocket System you linked, then you can get rims in what ever pin count you like from Dansco. 

Cuttinscott member was selling some custom rims lately as well.

10 pin sounds like a big pull for an 051, you have some work done to it? Also to run the 10 pin rim you will ned to do some work to make bar and chain fit.


----------



## chrisc10

well it is an 89cc saw, but then again I am a mere novice with altering saws. what would you recommend for a rim? and or mods? I was considering a muffler enhancement of some kind


----------



## timberwolf

It should pull a 9, maybe 10 {edit with a good chain and short bar} as they do have lots of torque. Though, if it is for work then really anything over 8 is not very practical as they are pin drive sprockets about 5X the price of a stihl rim and wear the chain drivers quickly.

Muffler mod might get you a little, but in general these old pre EPA saws have big muffler outlets so few easy gains. You can get some gains porting them but best to go for torque and not try to spin them up to 15,000 rpm as the factory spec is more like 10,000 rpm and those old saws don't like being pushed faster otherwise piston rings and cranks fail..


----------



## Jeffrey27

*ebay*



chrisc10 said:


> where would be a good place to look for one of these?


 
ebay


----------

